# Solar Panels



## airgead07 (11 Jun 2010)

Evacuated Tube or Flat plate panels?

Does anyone have any opinions/experience of which is better in terms of cost/ suitable to cloudier Irish climate/ maintenance/ longevity etc?

Any recommendations on good company to purchase and install?

Thanks


----------



## onq (13 Jun 2010)

Why aren't you allowed to post the URL?



If its a business you are in read Item 6

For posting links refer to Items 17 and 18.

Read the Posting Guidelines again, perhaps - relevant URLs with explanatory comments are allowed.

ONQ.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (13 Jun 2010)

New posters have to have a minimum number of posts (10 I think) before they can post live urls .... all to do with combating the spammers.


----------



## RMCF (13 Jun 2010)

His report is 40 pages. 

Does he recommend it or not? (save me reading it all).


----------



## sman (16 Jun 2010)

RMCF said:


> His report is 40 pages.
> 
> Does he recommend it or not? (save me reading it all).


 
I'm sorry but that has to be the laziest comment i have ever read  No offence meant but are you actually asking other people to read a 5 page document and then summarise it to give you a YES/NO answer? 

If i was to say 'YES' for instance - would you then act on that or would you feel the need to read the article anyway?

FYI...The article is 5 pages long but has page numbers from 36-40. 

Interesting reading for me: with 3 panels and 300 litre tank - yet to move in to my house - but was all excited about my 57 degrees heat most evenings. Ah well - the novelty factor is worth the 5k 

So thats Air to Water, Geothermal, Wood Pellet and Solar that are far from perfect in their operation and efficiency at the moment. I suppose its only to be expected that these things take time to mature.

With money-no-object I suppose a combination of these would be a good option. Air to Water seems to work but needs electricity so if in 10 years time, the cost of home windturbines come down, a system with air-to-water powered by a wind turbine - in combination with solar might be suitable for the irish climate. 

Then again - i could have knocked 500 sq ft off my house and done it now. The constant question of payback vs oil needs to be forgotten about in my opinion.


----------



## onq (17 Jun 2010)

PaddyBloggit said:


> New posters have to have a minimum number of posts (10 I think) before they can post live urls .... all to do with combating the spammers.



Thanks Paddy - didn't know about that measure.

ONQ.


----------

